# Belated NGD: Fender acoustic, wedding gift!



## s_k_mullins (Mar 2, 2014)

Very late on sharing this new guitar... about 4 months late to be exact.  This guitar isn't much, but definitely holds some sentimental value for my wife and I. 

This acoustic guitar was given to me and my wife at our wedding in November. It's a beautiful Fender CJ290S with flamed maple back and sides. It was a gift from our parents to be kept as a keepsake to commemorate both our wedding day and our mutual love of music. 

The guitar was included in the decor at our wedding venue, along with some personalized guitar picks that we gave to our guests...












And during the reception, all of our family and friends signed the guitar with Sharpie markers. Even the kids got in on the fun and scribbled their names on the guitar with crudely drawn hearts and smiley faces. 











This guitar added an amazing touch to our wedding. And it's definitely a special item that we'll treasure. Doesn't get much cooler than parents who would arrange this for us to honor our love of music.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 2, 2014)

Very, very cool idea for a wedding memento, priceless! Congrats on the marriage, I wish you both years of happiness!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 2, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Very, very cool idea for a wedding memento, priceless! Congrats on the marriage, I wish you both years of happiness!



Thanks, man! Much appreciated!


----------



## Suho (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the wedding! I still have the Fender acoustic 12 string my parents gave me for graduating highschool in 1992. I love it. I gave my dad a Fender dreadnought a year or two before that, and I played that thing pretty much every day until I left for college. I think my sister has it now, and it still sounds great. Fender acoustics are under the radar but my experience has been that they are great guitars.


----------

